# AGE - SEX - LOCATIONS



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

*sex - yes pleez!*​
MALE8789.69%FEMALE1010.31%


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

hey would be interested to know the ages of the forum members together with their locations - another interesting fact would be to know the sex ratios of forum members.

I'm 24 from Leicester in the midlands - I used to see a lot of women driving around and about in TT's, nowadays it seems more 50/50 - would be interesting to know how many members on the forum are actually women.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You should never ask a lady her age, I'm 29 and will remain so [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Worcestershire.

But as you can see, I don't drive a TT anymore.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

LMAO - AOL User Alert!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

24 - Brunette - 5' 8" - Female - Scotland


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

saint said:


> LMAO - AOL User Alert!!


sum1 taking the michael??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

saint said:


> LMAO - AOL User Alert!!


Is that a voice of experience Saint? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

40 male and from Hartlepool in the Northeast or gods country as it is better known


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

39 - the big 40 in Oct  Where did the years go?

Any way living in Hook, Hampshire


----------



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

22 Male from Shrewsbury, take note ladies im also free at the mo :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

18, blonde, female.

:roll:

And tight as a mouse's ear. And I don't mean I'm shy about buying drinks. :wink: :twisted:


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

28 male from Kent


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO - AOL User Alert!!
> ...


If you are an AOL user then yes


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO - AOL User Alert!!
> ...


Yup - but the voice of reason made me drop them in 1996


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

saint said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


sorry - don't do aol - company t3 lines and virginBB at home!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > kwaTTro said:
> ...


That's ok then


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

saint said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


 :-*


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Kell said:


> 18, blonde, female.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> And tight as a mouse's ear. And I don't mean I'm shy about buying drinks. :wink: :twisted:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Male - 34 going on 20 mentally. Sunny Kent (well it is today).


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

19 - male - Essex


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

44 next month - live within earshot and sight of Gatwick.


----------



## B4K TT (Jul 16, 2005)

38 year old balding male from Worcester :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Thirtysomething - Male - Scotland


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

recently turned 30, comiserating in Falkirk :?

Hev x [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

31, Yes lots of sex, Favourite location-in the middle of a corn field! 

HTH

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> recently turned 30, comiserating in Falkirk :?
> 
> Hev x [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Don't worry - I feel exactly the same way about Falkirk


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Very close to the Big 40 :?

<<<<<<<< location


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> 19 - male - Essex


Shut it!!!!!!!!!

I'm 29 Boy Essex as it says over there :roll:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Very male, very 42, very Reigate.

Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Getting younger every day and enjoying life, the car and the universe. Oh, and I'm not too far from the big shots who invade Cheshire and play ball games in Manchester :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Very close to the Big 40 :?
> 
> <<<<<<<< location


Chicken :roll:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Donners said:


> 19 - male - Belgium


quoted and edited for lazyness


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

39 yrs old Male Kent. GSOH loves the cinema, walking in the park and engaging in thoughtful conversation. Love travelling and meeting people. Have recently turned to religion since being released from prison


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

hi, im 31 male from essex, silver TTC 225


----------



## SRman (Aug 3, 2005)

28, Male, Manchester TTR luv it , nothing like wind in your hair and peddle to the floor!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Very close to the Big 40 :?
> ...


well i will be going out with a bang :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Best stock up with some of this then Jonah :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Male, 39, usually 45,000ft some somewhere over an ocean reading the forum (the wonders of technology) and wishing I was home in Somerset !


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

26 - Male - South Wales 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

piloTT said:


> Male, 39, usually 45,000ft some somewhere over an ocean reading the forum (the wonders of technology) and wishing I was home in Somerset !


No wonder there's so many bloody plane crashes these days.
This forum has a lot to answer for


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


When's the big party? Mine's white wine/soda, please  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Mine's any lager, beer, whisky, vodka, white wine, red wine, rose wine and gin, washed down with a crate of red bull the following day :wink:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

23, Male living in Hampshire.

Alex


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Thank god I'm not throwing the party


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Don't worry I'm known for bringing my own booze :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


I'm sure Rob will be happy about this!!

Oh, and you are welcome at my parties :wink: 
Shame I just had a mega do last month!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

female.
31 with big tits
multiply orgasmic
single
phd in oral sex
think TTs are cool.
just cant decide what colour
..or cab/coupe

need advice.

please help. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

....i also need help with choosing my next mobile phone. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

30, male, south wales here...........and what was that about a party?!?!?! :twisted:

Dave 8)


----------



## Mitch (Aug 5, 2005)

20 - Essex - 100% male :twisted:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> female.
> 31 with big tits
> multiply orgasmic
> single
> ...


You must be the one he was looking for. Well done Garrieta, you've just pulled!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Best stock up with some of this then Jonah :wink:


Maybe not that big a bang then


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

25 year old male in Windsor looking for lady with GSOH. In fact, forget that, any lady will do!

piloTT, where do you fly from out of interest?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

33 yr old male in Cardiff here.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

saint said:


> 24 - Brunette - 5' 8" - Female - Scotland


I too am from Falkirk but male and 33.

Not that many TT's in Falkirk although I suspect all of us use this forum.

Saint, hope you don't use the retail park - has a nasty habit of damaging TT cars (and that's from the owners of the retail park).


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> 18, blonde, female.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> And tight as a mouse's ear. And I don't mean I'm shy about buying drinks. :wink: :twisted:


How the heck did you get a TT at 18? 
Become fostered by an Abramovich?


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

25yr old male living near Cardiff


----------



## tumshie (Jul 19, 2004)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > recently turned 30, comiserating in Falkirk :?
> ...


How can you say that about Falkirk, it was a fair town to me. I just moved on to better thingsâ€¦â€¦â€¦. Lets face it you could be stuck in Boâ€™Ness


----------



## DaiWill (Jul 5, 2005)

22yr old male living in Swansea.


----------

